# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Justin Amash launches an exploratory committee for the Libertarian Party nomination

## liberty_nc

Amash 2020 is happening just when I started to think it wouldnt. I wonder if he is changing his registration to Libertarian(which would make him the first Libertarian congressman)?

----------


## Matt Collins

Dumb.


Another one to throw away a massive opportunity. 


Plus he supports UBI/socialism, no thanks.

----------


## RonZeplin

Amash / GunnyFreedom 2020

----------


## trey4sports

Amash for America
A * AmashForAmerica
$25.00

04/29/2020 01:25AM

----------


## PAF

Though I like Justin on most things, folks still looking for a “president”.

----------


## liberty_nc

Amash is #1 trending on twitter, however it is mostly due to $#@!libs being like omg hes going to get us 4 more years of Trump.

----------


## trey4sports

> “Amash” is #1 trending on twitter, however it is mostly due to $#@!libs being like “omg he’s going to get us 4 more years of Trump”.


It will be interesting to see who this hits hardest...

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> It will be interesting to see who this hits hardest...


Yeah, how many votes do Amash and Ventura peel away?

----------


## SneakyFrenchSpy

Amash / Sharpe 2020 is your winning ticket. Larry can take anyone in a debate.

----------


## 69360

He has no chance of winning. Might break 1% if he is lucky. Hope nobody wastes a lot of money on this. I will vote for him if he is the LP nominee though.

----------


## susano

The world as we know it being dismantled and mass genocide is planned and he's exploring a Libertarian bid. What planet is he on? He should start a militia.

I received a most unsatisfactory reply from him about the destruction of our freedom and this lockdown $#@!. He's worthless.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The world as we know it being dismantled and mass genocide is planned and he's exploring a Libertarian bid. What planet is he on? He should start a militia.
> 
> I received a most unsatisfactory reply from him about the destruction of our freedom and this lockdown $#@!. He's worthless.


Care to post it?

----------


## susano

> Care to post it?


Yeah, hang on. I'll see if I have what I sent, as well. I wrote basically the same letter to him, the MI state senate leader and my MI state senator.

brb

----------


## susano

Okay, this was to the MI state pols and my letter to Amash was tailored to him, as a federal rep, but this it was pretty much the same letter:

March 27

Gentlemen,

I'm a Republican in Alto MI and I always vote. Rarely do I write to politicians because it's generally useless and generates only canned responses. I hope this won't be the case this time.

Gretchen Whitmer is out of control and is exceeding her powers as governor. She is trashing both our federal and state constitutions, destroying Michigan's economy and has become a threat to the unalienable rights of every Michigan citizen. She and her fellow travelers have threatened citizens, businesses, doctors, pharmacists, etc. This is Stalinesque. She's depending on the abusive potential of bureaucracy to create fear in the daily normal activities of people dependent on state licensure, knowing that anyone in that situation has to expect burdensome, expensive and punitive consequences intended only to demonstrate dictatorial power. This is tyranny. 

Gretchen Whitmer and her crew of fellow travelers are domestic enemies and you must address this and call for her removal  IMMEDIATELY. I don't know or care what that entails but find the way and DO IT. I will remind you all that you took an oath to uphold and defend the constitution against all enemies, foreign and domestic. Well, that time has arrived. Make haste.

_"The liberties of our country, the freedoms of our civil Constitution are worth defending at all hazards; it is our duty to defend them against all attacks. We have received them as a fair inheritance from our worthy ancestors. They purchased them for us with toil and danger and expense of treasure and blood. It will bring a mark of everlasting infamy on the present generation – enlightened as it is – if we should suffer them to be wrested from us by violence without a struggle, or to be cheated out of them by the artifices of designing men."
- Samuel Adams

_


A month later I get this from Amash:

Thank you for contacting my office regarding COVID-19 and the State of Michigan. These are challenging times, and I appreciate hearing your concerns.



After Governor Whitmer issued her April 9 executive order, I shared publicly my concern that the state government was going too far. Several measures, such as banning landscaping services or prohibiting open retailers from selling items related to home and garden maintenance, provide marginal benefits at best, while substantially heightening frustration and resentment.



Sensible instructions to practice social distancing, wear masks, and stay at home already do most of the work to reduce the virus’s spread. By pushing too far, the governor could undermine her own authority and increase the likelihood people will not follow reasonable guidelines. Not every place has the same risks, and communities and businesses should be allowed to establish safety procedures based on actual conditions.



On April 24, the governor issued a new order that extends most restrictions through May 15 while also lifting many of the most concerning parts of her previous order. The order is available at https://www.michigan.gov/whitmer/0,9...6894--,00.html. My staff and I are reviewing the full order, and I will keep your concerns in mind as I continue to monitor the overall COVID-19 response.



Information and resources on COVID-19 are available from the State of Michigan at https://www.michigan.gov/Coronavirus and from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) at https://www.cdc.gov. If you need any assistance with a federal agency, please feel free to reach out to my Grand Rapids office at (616) 451-8383. Thank you again for contacting me. 
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ____________


So, not one word about the Bill of Rights and he supports some of the communist restrictions. $#@! him.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Thanks for posting that.

bookmarked

----------


## susano

> Thanks for posting that.
> 
> bookmarked


Do you still have that letter from the Eric dude you posted? I'd like to save it.

Can you believe that bull$#@! milquetoast response from Amash? What a cuck. He makes me sick.

----------


## donnay

Amash is trying to stay relevant.  He doesn't have a snowball's chance in hell.

----------


## dean.engelhardt

> Dumb.
> 
> 
> Another one to throw away a massive opportunity. 
> 
> 
> Plus he supports UBI/socialism, no thanks.


I'm beginning to worry about you; are you OK?

----------


## dean.engelhardt

> Though I like Justin on most things, folks still looking for a “president”.


In what ways would Donald Trump or Joe Biden be a better president than Justin Amash?

----------


## PAF

> In what ways would Donald Trump or Joe Biden be a better president than Justin Amash?


Global Corp and the American People do not want such a candidate.

I would like Justin to have the stage during debates, if possible, to talk to the people like Ron did/does.

My hope is that people (with a sh at the beginning) will stop worrying about _president_ and begin to think and act as individuals.

----------


## dean.engelhardt

> Global Corp and the American People do not want such a candidate.
> 
> I would like Justin to have the stage during debates, if possible, to talk to the people like Ron did/does.
> 
> My hope is that people (with a sh at the beginning) will stop worrying about _president_ and begin to think and act as individuals.


I agree American people don't want such a candidate, except 1%-5%.  American people don't want to eat healthy and exercise either until they have serious health problems.  At some point the culmination of runaway federal spending, neo-conservation foreign policy, deterioration of individual rights is going to take effect.  Limited government is the change that is needed for the serious "health" problems caused by the two party system.

----------


## oyarde

> It will be interesting to see who this hits hardest...


I can predict that . No libs will be voting for Amash .

----------


## oyarde

> He has no chance of winning. Might break 1% if he is lucky. Hope nobody wastes a lot of money on this. I will vote for him if he is the LP nominee though.


I have doubts the libertarian party will ever break one percent in more than a handful of states again .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Pretty pointless of him to be running for president now.  He should have done something like this at the beginning of last year.

----------


## Sammy

> “Amash” is #1 trending on twitter, however it is mostly due to $#@!libs being like “omg he’s going to get us 4 more years of Trump”.


This is not true. NO Democrat will ever vote for Amash. Do you really think that a Democrat is going to vote for somebody who is for less government?
Democrats want more spending & more Taxes!

----------


## phill4paul

> This is not true. NO Democrat will ever vote for Amash. Do you really think that a Democrat is going to vote for somebody who is for less government?
> Democrats want more spending & more Taxes!


  Not so fast. Bernie Bros were burned by the DNC. Twice. Though Amash is smaller government, he's anti-Trump and another underdog to support. If Amash played it right, which is all so hard to do, he might actually find a middle ground of 5%. If the economy is in the $#@!ter come election time, a good many Republicans might back him. Which would be enough for his goal...




> Rather than winning 270 electoral votes and the presidency outright, he may be looking to be a spoiler candidate ― preventing either Trump or Biden from getting 270. In that situation, the election would be thrown to the House of Representatives, and Amash may think he can be a compromise candidate.

----------


## trey4sports

> Not so fast. Bernie Bros were burned by the DNC. Twice. Though Amash is smaller government, he's anti-Trump and another underdog to support. If Amash played it right, which is all so hard to do, he might actually find a middle ground of 5%. If the economy is in the $#@!ter come election time, a good many Republicans might back him. Which would be enough for his goal...


Even if he didn't throw the election to the house but got 5% nationwide that would give the LP automatic ballot access in all 50 states for 2024 and they could use their resources toward advertising in 2024 rather than getting on the ballot.

----------


## Sammy

> Not so fast. Bernie Bros were burned by the DNC. Twice. Though Amash is smaller government, he's anti-Trump and another underdog to support. If Amash played it right, which is all so hard to do, he might actually find a middle ground of 5%. If the economy is in the $#@!ter come election time, a good many Republicans might back him. Which would be enough for his goal...


About 85-90% of Bernie sanders supporters voted for Hillary Clinton. They are going to vote for Biden since their dear leader supports him.
Bernie Bros are economically Communists they would never vote for a Libertarian. 
Amash is not going to get many Republicans since he is weak on immigration. Immigration matters to people.

----------


## phill4paul

> About 85-90% of Bernie sanders supporters voted for Hillary Clinton. They are going to vote for Biden since their dear leader supports him.
> Bernie Bros are economically Communists they would never vote for a Libertarian. 
> Amash is not going to get many Republicans since he is weak on immigration. Immigration matters to people.


  Well, that leaves 10% so..... <shrug>

----------


## surf

well, i'm very happy to have the first "open" libertarian in congress and i'll proudly sport an Amash 2020 bumpersticker

----------


## Cap

> well, i'm very happy to have the first "open" libertarian in congress and i'll proudly sport an Amash 2020 bumpersticker


YES!

----------


## dean.engelhardt

> Even if he didn't throw the election to the house but got 5% nationwide that would give the LP automatic ballot access in all 50 states for 2024 and they could use their resources toward advertising in 2024 rather than getting on the ballot.


Debate appearance and 5% are major milestones that could break the two party death strangle on the country.

----------


## Sammy

> Well, that leaves 10% so..... <shrug>


Most of them vote for the Green Party some vote for Trump.

----------


## Sammy



----------


## phill4paul

> Most of them vote for the Green Party some vote for Trump.


     Ahh, shi. All I'm saying is it's how he plays it. The M$M will destroy him. Absolutely kill. But, worked right he may get social media behind him. At least he hasn't finger diddled anyone without their consent. That I'm aware of.

----------


## KEEF

Finally I will be voting for someone other than Giant Meteor.  I will be voting for him.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Ahh, shi. All I'm saying is it's how he plays it. The M$M will destroy him. Absolutely kill. But, worked right he may get social media behind him. At least he hasn't finger diddled anyone without their consent. That I'm aware of.


Nah, they will love him.

Bolshies and Jacobins and Bernie Bros won't vote for him in any great number, but a well run campaign will peel away enough Trump votes to ensure a Sleepy Joe win.

----------


## bananadan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbEw90Z5adk

Read the comments: - that is what Trumptards actually think of Amash, unlike what compulsive liar dannno says.

----------


## devil21

> Yeah, hang on. I'll see if I have what I sent, as well. I wrote basically the same letter to him, the MI state senate leader and my MI state senator.
> 
> brb


Maybe you should follow his Twitter, where he addresses specifics about your concerns, instead of relying on a generic form letter sent by a staffer.




> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbEw90Z5adk
> 
> Read the comments: - that is what Trumptards actually think of Amash, unlike what compulsive liar dannno says.


I scrolled for a while.  Truly is scary to read how many flat out brainwashed Fox News morons are out there.  These people still can't see that Trump is as big a socialist as Nancy???  Fluoride is a hell of a drug...




> well, i'm very happy to have the first "open" libertarian in congress and i'll proudly sport an Amash 2020 bumpersticker


Finally some real libertarians to choose from this time instead of retread elite family Beltway faux libertarians like Chafee.

----------


## susano

> This is not true. NO Democrat will ever vote for Amash. Do you really think that a Democrat is going to vote for somebody who is for less government?
> Democrats want more spending & more Taxes!


Democraps are worried that never Trumpers who would have nowhere to go other than Biden will now vote for Amash.

----------


## phill4paul

> Nah, they will love him.
> 
> Bolshies and Jacobins and Bernie Bros won't vote for him in any great number, but a well run campaign will peel away enough Trump votes to ensure a Sleepy Joe win.


   I dunno,brother, with all due respect. I'm half a mind that all those 100% divided only do so because they have no choice. One falls on the side of 'Us vs. Them.' And I know this well. Friends, that we have enjoyed company for decades, de-friend because I express a viewpoint. And then later message me to apologize. 
  If Amash ran I'd think he would set a Libertarian Party record.

----------


## Sammy

> Democraps are worried that never Trumpers who would have nowhere to go other than Biden will now vote for Amash.


Most Never Trumpers are Neoconservatives & they will not vote for  Amash.
They will vote for Biden.

----------


## phill4paul

> Most Never Trumpers are Neoconservatives & they will not vote for  Amash.
> They will vote for Biden.


 Depends on the spin. Amash never digitally penetrated a woman against her will. At least we know of. I now many DEMs. They don't particularly care for Biden. He's just someone that is not Trump.

----------


## devil21

Justin/Jacob is a ticket I'd like to see.  Enough Demo and Demo-lites every election.  Red Donnie vs. Red Joe/Hillary/Nancy.  Blah, boring.  You're voting for the CFR and Wall St regardless.

(Red Donnie.  I just coined that label and I like it.  I think I'll start using it every time I refer to him.  Nice play off Red Dawn and the fact that he's a socialist like the rest of his CFR "opponents".)

----------


## Sammy



----------


## phill4paul

> 


 They wouldn't say this if they weren't payed. And if those that payed them weren't scared. Others are seeing that too. It's all about messaging.

----------


## devil21

> They wouldn't say this if they weren't payed. And if those that payed them weren't scared. Others are seeing that too. It's all about messaging.


Perhaps I'm a bit slow today but can you rephrase that, but this time in english, please?

----------


## phill4paul

> Perhaps I'm a bit slow today but can you rephrase that, but this time in english, please?


Sorry. I'm working too much. Taking care of the parents too much. Last three days I was called over to help my mom off the floor in the middle of my 'nap time' for this night shift worker.

 At the start of the video Whoopie LAUGHS at the fact that he is considering a run, Dismissing him from the 'get-go.'

  That is what we will ere from now on if he gets the nomination.

----------


## The Rebel Poet



----------


## Sammy

> Finished a distant fourth in vote total behind two people who dropped out early (Santorum and Gingrich). Won zero states. Was an abhorrent choice to 85% of Republican voters who would have voted for anyone but him.
> 
> He was never winning under any circumstance. He did as well as he did because the press and his opponents treated him with kid gloves. If any other candidate wanted to nuke him with ads they could have at anytime. They didn't because they knew he wasn't winning. Romney became his best buddy. And if he were winning primaries the press would have replayed endlessly his list of views that would have ended his campaign.


Ron Paul almost won Iowa.He finished 2nd in New Hampshire.
He did well Minnesota,Maine,Alaska,Idaho,North Dakota,Vermont & Virginia.
He won one state Virgin Islands.
Why did ron paul lose? Because most Republicans are not for limited Government!

----------


## Matt Collins

> Finally, we have a President who isn't a deep state tool and I would like to keep it that way.. not vote for somebody who promotes their agenda.


Some of the time. He is a mixed bag. Sometimes he is great and other times he appoints deep state people like Pompeo, Kavanaugh, and Bill Barr.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Why did ron paul lose? Because most Republicans are not for limited Government!


No, honestly Ron Paul lost because he refused to deal with the allegations of the racist newsletters at the last minute. He went away and hid from it instead of fighting against it. Otherwise Ron would have won Iowa. As someone on the inside of the campaign, it was frustrating as hell.

----------


## trey4sports

> No, honestly Ron Paul lost because he refused to deal with the allegations of the racist newsletters at the last minute. He went away and hid from it instead of fighting against it. Otherwise Ron would have won Iowa. As someone on the inside of the campaign, it was frustrating as hell.


I hear ya man. I spent my christmas vacation in Boone Iowa door-knocking for the Ron Paul campaign. It was a magical time. Don't think I've ever felt more alive than that time period in my life. 

Funny enough, i was looking through my former states house of rep's (Missouri) and I saw that one of my door knocking buddies is now a MO state congress member. Phil Christofanelli. I'm not well versed in Missouri state politics since i now live in GA but i hope he is advocating liberty policies in MO.

----------


## surf

two hardcore D friends of mine were both open to voting for Amash. they would never vote for the pussy-grabber, and I think they're starting to realize how difficult it may be to vote for a digital-rapist that keeps losing his Amtrak pass.

they do prefer peace and certain personal freedoms so....

----------


## Krugminator2

> Actually he won several states. And he was leading in the polls just prior to the Iowa Caucuses. Your memory is short.


Zero states. Not one.  Did win the Virgin Islands with 112 votes. 

Distant fourth in voting.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2012_R...tial_primaries

He would have lost by 40+ points in a  head to head match up against every single person running in the Republican primary if it came down to two people and people had to pick one without there being any type of strategy involved.




> You must've been high during the campaign, because that is NOT what happened.


It is. Not remotely controversial. Not surprised you don't understand that. He was the press' useful idiot.

----------


## dannno

> Some of the time. He is a mixed bag. Sometimes he is great and other times he appoints deep state people like Pompeo, Kavanaugh, and Bill Barr.


He has his reasons. Look at the Fauci pick, for example. Fauci and the "experts" came out with astronomical numbers initially which did not pan out, and now Trump can claim a huge victory. Fauci provided cover for Trump by saying that Trump has taken all of his recommendations - despite the fact that Trump has not made any mandates, only put out guidelines. 

Now we find out that Fauci was part of the crew that was doing research on the virus at the Wuhan lab. Do you think we would have found that out otherwise? Would the general public have any idea who he was if we had, or would it have just been buried? Since he is front and center, it will be more difficult to bury this story and it could uncover a whole lot of stuff that some people don't want us to know about.

----------


## dannno

> He would have lost by 40+ points in a  head to head match up against every single person running in the Republican primary if it came down to two people


I seem to recall the biggest reason a lot of people didn't want to vote for him was because "he has no chance of winning". If it were a head to head match up and it looked like he had a chance of winning, there is no telling how many people may have voted for him.. especially as he got more media exposure.

----------


## donnay

> He has his reasons. Look at the Fauci pick, for example. Fauci and the "experts" came out with astronomical numbers initially which did not pan out, and now Trump can claim a huge victory. Fauci provided cover for Trump by saying that Trump has taken all of his recommendations - despite the fact that Trump has not made any mandates, only put out guidelines. 
> 
> Now we find out that Fauci was part of the crew that was doing research on the virus at the Wuhan lab. Do you think we would have found that out otherwise? Would the general public have any idea who he was if we had, or would it have just been buried? Since he is front and center, it will be more difficult to bury this story and it could uncover a whole lot of stuff that some people don't want us to know about.


Exactly, and these people are so arrogant they think they can wield their power over all of us, which has exposed them to people who would not otherwise have payed attention.  Lots of people are now paying attention towards the push of vaccines while there are other ways to stop this virus.

The agenda is being exposed!

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------

